# Thames Valley University, Slough March 2018



## mookster (Mar 17, 2018)

Thames Valley University's Slough campus was constructed in the late 1950s right in the middle of the city near the railway station. TVU announced plans to close the Slough campus at the end of 2009 which meant the vast majority of it's 1000-ish nursing students who made up the bulk of it's numbers were moved to TVU's campus in Reading. After the Slough site closed TVU announced it was changing it's name to the University of West London to be more focused on it's Brentford and Ealing campuses. Slough Borough Council currently owns the site and last year they announced a huge regeneration project including 1400 homes plus retail, leisure and office space but as of yet nothing has come of it. Currently there is a school operating out of one part of the site, which adjoins the derelict parts.

Quite how this one has slipped by the radar is a mystery, having been closed for eight years! A big hat-tip to @Landie_Man for spotting it and giving me the heads up - he actually went before me but it'll probably take him six months to post any photos from it. Landie had shown me a few photos from his visit and I thought it looked OK so I hastily organised a visit with @Gromr123 to go and see what was what. Needless to say I was very pleasantly surprised. The site is made up of a pair of seven-storey towers, with one attached to the canteen/kitchen areas as well as a circular rotunda building and the active school, and the second tower is kind of a standalone structure joined to another part of the active building. There is also a large two storey office/admin building separate from the others. Inside, the towers are gloriously dated with parquet flooring and wood panelling all over the place as well as marble panel lift surrounds and retro signage and also a very large population of pigeons. One tower is very definitely better than the other though, with some of the best natural decay I have ever seen anywhere. Warped parquet floors and moss covered desks all over the place, if I'm honest it astounds me that this place has survived so long like this.

The views from the tower roofs are pretty impressive but it's very exposed, and with it snowing and bitterly cold we didn't really venture outside that much.
























































































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2018)

God that's nice.love the decay here


----------



## Gromr (Mar 17, 2018)

You didn't mess around getting this report up!? 
Great photos, it's a surprisingly good explore isn't it! Really one that's slipped the radar of many.


----------



## mookster (Mar 17, 2018)

Gromr123 said:


> You didn't mess around getting this report up!?
> Great photos, it's a surprisingly good explore isn't it! Really one that's slipped the radar of many.



Nothing else to do today so might as well not sit on them 

Definitely one of the smelliest surprises of the year.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm looking at your photos thinking that this place is not bad looking but when I came to the mossy photos my mood changed. That's some serious case of dampness there. No wonder it smells.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2018)

Some nice natural decay there!


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 17, 2018)

I do need to get my report up!
It’s about six months behind a load of other reports


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

Loads of variety there and some proper decay. Great stuff Mook...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Glorious amounts of decay, liking this!


----------

